# DTG in Maryland/D.C



## Dossey02 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I am trying to locate a listing of DTG printer owners in my area, the Maryland/Metro DC area. I am considering a purchase, but would like to see a few in operation before I move any further. If anyone here owns one and is reasonably close, please contact me. Or if anyone knows of a list, that would be most helpful. Thanks, in advance, for your help, 

Eric H. Doss


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Eric, you might be able to get a list from the distributors of the various machines. 

Like if you wanted to find T-Jet owners, you could contact screenprinters.net or if you wanted to find DTG Kiosk owners, you could contact DTGAmerica, etc.


----------



## rosnissi (Jul 7, 2007)

Direct to garment printer owner in Maryland, anyone know of any?
Thank, Nisi.


----------



## rosnissi (Jul 7, 2007)

Rodney, did you find a DTG owner in the Metro, DC area?
Thanks.
Nisi


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

rosnissi said:


> Rodney, did you find a DTG owner in the Metro, DC area?
> Thanks.
> Nisi


 
I am in Maryland, just outside baltimore, in baltimore county, run a 541, mod 1 from belquette and are looking at the 782 and neo right now to add to the mix, we also have roland 540 for transfers and banners and a vinyl cutter and do clc,inkjet and flock transfers and embroidery,

not sure about rules so dont want to try to sell too much, we are a paper printer and do dtg and embroidery and lables and vehicle graphics and banners, if you need local supplier we would love to help, we are broker friendly and do daily shipping


----------



## JamaikanAngel (Jan 1, 2009)

I am looking for someone to print tshirts for me with original designs. I am a young small business owner in hagerstown maryland who is looking for someone to do ongoing business with.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

JamaikanAngel said:


> I am looking for someone to print tshirts for me with original designs. I am a young small business owner in hagerstown maryland who is looking for someone to do ongoing business with.




PM me your contact information and I will forward it to some of our Veloci-Jet printer owners in your vicinity.


-


----------

